# Grooming Aggression



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

Miss Dolly has developed a new bad habit that I'd like to nip in the butt (before she nips me!)

Overall she is an absolute sweetheart. She is great with people and great with the other dogs we've let her around. She plays nicely with toys, and doesn't put up any issue with face washing and bathes. She loves to cuddle and snuggle and gives the best kisses.

However, the hair brushing is a different story. She HATES it. She growls, cries, and has even tried to nip at me. I am using a soft bristle brush right now and am very gentle so I know it's not hurting her... but I just don't know where to go from here. I've never had a dog be this aggressive, this young towards grooming. I've felt and rubbed all over her body to make sure there are no sensitive spots. I play with her feet, toenails, ears, and mouth daily to desensitize those areas and she doesn't mind that at all. But the second I bring the brush out, she freaks out. I've been using positive reinforcement giving praise and small treats during short brushing sessions... but she just isn't having it. And as you all know, unless I shave her, brushing is not an optional activity hahaha! Her backend is already starting to tangle and matte with her cottony puppy hair. I don't want to make it worse than it already is. 

Honestly, I studied animal cognition in college and worked specifically with dogs for 3 years so this shouldn't be an issue! But omg. I just don't know. I guess it's like teachers trying to teach their own children haha. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am assuming you are using a good conditioning treatment & doing grooming every single day? I would use a butter-comb instead of a brush to see if that is better. My two like it much better than a brush. Start from the outside, holding a bit of hair & work gently toward the skin until you are at the end. Lisi's sensitive spot is near her behind & on her front feet. If her ears are not doing well she is also sensitive there (she has allergies). I just go to a different spot & then come back to the sensitive place until I have it where I want it. It can take a while.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so adorable! I had a similar problem with Daisy when she was little. She thought the brush was a toy, and just wanted to bite it. She did grow out of it. It was so hard, because she was constantly matted, which didn't make brushing enjoyable for her.
I think you are on the right track with positive reinforcement and desensitization. It sounds like you know much more about it than I do! But as a disinterested third party, I have a couple of suggestions.
I would get a new brush. A different color,shape, size and start over, so that you are not fighting against whatever bad association she already has. I have found the Wet Brush (human small one) good for detangling. It is gentle.
I would completely start over and start with baby steps. Find a new physical location. For a few days, just take her to the new spot, pat her tell her how wonderful she is, and give her treats. This way she knows something good happens at that location.
Then for a few days, take her to the spot, put the new brush near her but don't touch her with it, and pat her and give her treats
After a few days of that, pat her using the flat side of the brush. Praise and lots of treats.
When she can handle that and is totally calm, start brushing just a little.
I would take it very very slowly.
I used a similar system for teaching mine to allow me to brush their teeth, and now they all line up for it.
Hope this helps! Mats are the worst!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Kathleen said:


> She is so adorable! I had a similar problem with Daisy when she was little. She thought the brush was a toy, and just wanted to bite it. She did grow out of it. It was so hard, because she was constantly matted, which didn't make brushing enjoyable for her.
> I think you are on the right track with positive reinforcement and desensitization. It sounds like you know much more about it than I do! But as a disinterested third party, I have a couple of suggestions.
> I would get a new brush. A different color,shape, size and start over, so that you are not fighting against whatever bad association she already has. I have found the Wet Brush (human small one) good for detangling. It is gentle.
> I would completely start over and start with baby steps. Find a new physical location. For a few days, just take her to the new spot, pat her tell her how wonderful she is, and give her treats. This way she knows something good happens at that location.
> ...




Great advise for anything new! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 28, 2017)

I like the double-sided comb by L'il Pals because it has so few tines that you are only working on a tiny bit of fur at one time. I would start by putting it on the dog's body and moving it along without engaging any hairs in the tines. This is what i had to do with nail clippers. At first my new rescue dog fought me and she fought me HARD. So I stopped -- changed what I was doing. I bought new clippers and changed to a different location in the house. Every time I cuddled there, i brought the nail clippers near her, next time closer, next time touch a nail, next time I touched two nails, and so on for a period of days, maybe it was a week or more. I would just touch the clippers to the tips of one or two nails and say, "See, getting your nails clipped does not hurt at ALL." hah. I finally started clipping off just the tiniest bit of one nail in each cuddle session. Now after a few weeks she is totally relaxed and trusting. 

For combing, I personally like to start out at the tips of the hairs. I start by combing the final 1/4" of the tip of the tail, then the final 1/2", then the final 1", etc., so that if my comb encounters any tangles I am teasing out just the littlest bit of tangle. I work from tip of tail up the body, always at the tips of the hairs first, next stroke can start higher up the hairs, gradually repeating and encroaching til i can start the stroke at the skin. No brushing until after completely combed. 

Good luck. I am no expert but maybe some little tidbit here will be helpful.


----------

